# Fletchers pond fishing reports?



## 1buckeye (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello, I am new to the site. I have lurked for a while and have got some great info. and decided it was time to join. Me and some friends are heading to Fletchers pond next week and was wondering if anyone has been up recently with any fishing reports. Thanks


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

I haven't been there lately but here is a good link for a fishing report. 
http://www.jackslanding.com. Also google Fletchers Floodwaters for a link to Browns North Shore Resort, he also has a report. Good Luck. Let me know how you do!!!!


----------



## 1buckeye (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Dodgeboy. I will let you know how we do.


----------



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

We were up there a week ago and did great. Lots of limit gills good size. Use #5 mepps to catch big pike, bass and bowfin (dogfish). I drifted on the last day casting and caught a 26" pike, a 18" LM and a 24" doggie. Find the dam and drop some live bait over if there is fish there. I seen a girl pull out a 24" smallie! What a pig. I will try to send some pictures. Most everyone was casting white inlines but I had best luck on black in yellow in the evening when the wind was blowing 200-300 yards out from brown's landing (west shore). Good luck...


----------



## 1buckeye (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the report. I was up there in May for a weekend. My friends place is right by the dam so I know where it's at. We did pretty good catching crappie on the river side of the dam using minnows. I did see a couple of young girls catch two smallmouth using minnows also. We also used Mepps and did manage some fish. It is really frustrating though, we were snagged on the stumps about every other cast. I just picked a few new lures, I''l let you know what works!


----------



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh yea, one more thing. I caught some bass casting a johnson weedless spoon tipped with a curl tail jig. I only used it one time, but had great luck and it is totally weedless. A great lure for a cheap price. I was using the one about 3" long. don't know the size. Good luck...


----------



## Red The Fisherman (Oct 1, 2006)

That lake/pond is awesome. One of my best trips, but I suggest the stream below the dam. Excellent wading and lots of great fishing!


----------



## 1buckeye (Jul 2, 2008)

First of all,thanks for the information. We just got back yesterday and as always had a great trip! Red, I did wade the river and had a blast. I got 10 pike and 4 largemouth. Probably would have kept fishing but my hands were taking a serious beating from the pike.We also fished the lake and did really well the first evening. between four of we caught around 12 pike and 6largemouth. Nothing huge but pretty good fish. The second day we did'nt do nearly as well, a front moved through and really shut the fish down. We only managed 3 bass that day. All in all a great trip. Sorry no pictures.


----------

